# dare I 'dismantle' the beast?



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm trying to get a 18-24hp Honda for my mini skid steer and not much luck unless buy new.. and new twin Honda is- well over my budget. I did buy a 18hp Kohler command but the shaft is too big for the special triple groove pulley. Not likely I'll do it- but considering taking the 20 hp Honda off the blower and putting in the Kohler? This means 'all' the work into shrouding (ss), scoop, exhaust,ect would have to be re-done as well as adding a rewind to the Kohler, and paint..- EEK! ok.. I just talked myself out of it! anybody got a used big Honda?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Geno. How about using this instead of dismantling the Beast? You need to be the first to power something with the Harbor Freight V twin Predator engine for $699.99

http://www.harborfreight.com/engine...in-horizontal-shaft-gas-engine-epa-61614.html


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Geno do Not *'dismantle' the beast?....That could bring Jail time for even thing that.*


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I read the title and dropped my phone in disbelief, lol. All I have to say is thank God you talked yourself out of it by the end of your post! There is another power plant out there, a man with your skills will surely find something. Please don't ever talk that way again about that piece of art you built!


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I thought about that but after reading some reviews (50/50) I thought I'd rather have a Honda as it has awesome track record. It is going to be very tight fit with custom exhaust work so want a tried and true performer as I'd have to pull motor to work on it.. Not saying it wouldn't be good but just rather let it get some time on it by others before being sold on it. I know the smaller predator's seem to be working out good for folks. I'll get the right engine but will take time. Might even go diesel in the skid. Not going to touch the blower. Thanks


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Why not just bore out the pulley to mate with the larger shaft and broach a new keyway?

About a 30 minute job for me, including cleanup of the lathe, broach and arbor press.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

PixMan said:


> Why not just bore out the pulley to mate with the larger shaft and broach a new keyway?
> 
> About a 30 minute job for me, including cleanup of the lathe, broach and arbor press.


Lots of Talented individuals here on the Forum. Machinists nonetheless. No problem too big or too small to overcome with ingenuity. I am a tinkerer by heart too.

Geno. Only 2 people had issues with the Predator V twin 22hp and one was only for it's idle speed too high for the clutch. You could buy the extended warrenty and Harbor Freight is great about honoring their warrenties. I find that all my Predator 212cc engines run more like a Honda 196 GX engine then the Tecumseh it replaced and that's a good thing because I had nothing but trouble with the Tecumseh. Most finicky engine I every had the displeasure to own. Now my Briggs engines on both of the lawn mowers are working great and start every time and run well so I will keep them. If the Tecumseh had worked well it would still be sitting on the snow blower because I belong to the if it's not broke do not fix it club. I use Amsoil and I take good care of my stuff and I cleaned the carb on the Tecumseh and rebuilt the carburetor too and it never seem to want to run all that well despite my great level of care. Use a good synthetic oil in it and it will last and last.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

ya.. I too don't care a lot about Tecumseh. But some sure are survivors. The skid motor is a 16hp ohv tec.. not running well and noisy. Thinking I'd replace rather than re-build. I'll think on that pred motor. I got to pull engine to see for sure shaft size. Just to crazy cold right now.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Geno said:


> ya.. I too don't care a lot about Tecumseh. But some sure are survivors. The skid motor is a 16hp ohv tec.. not running well and noisy. Thinking I'd replace rather than re-build. I'll think on that pred motor. I got to pull engine to see for sure shaft size. Just to crazy cold right now.


Geno, have you thought of the possibility of a small Diesel?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

What about a Briggs oppy? They have torque, the horizontals usually have pressurized oil and PTO bearing, and they can be found fairly cheap used.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

first things first, dont dismantle the beast. second thing, have you though about one of those yanmar diesel clones? 775 buys you a 10 hp one. i would either get one of those or a predator v twin


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The 10hp diesel is what I want to do to my Ariens. 

Just to make the neighbors wonder what the heck is that !!


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't think 10hp is enough for skid steer. The torque would be higher though. Also the small skid needs close to 3600 rpm to get the most out of the hydraulics..by what I've read and the Diesels don't run as high as the gas I don't think. I'll won't be putting a wrench to the big Ariens- too much time and money to get it there. I'll come up with an engine. First I got to pull the tec and get a look at the pulley size. Time is scarce right now so maybe when gets bit warmer.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm betting the 13hp HF Predator, after a simple rejet, with a free flowing K&N air filter would be over 14 hp. If you are looking for a more economical route maybe this would be an option ?  I too would be dissapointed  if the beast Ariens were to be taken apart.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

you can buy the 22hp predator for 525 +6.00 shipping if you use a 25% off coupon in their online store. They do accept the discount coupon even though it says on the most coupons that you can't on engines


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

The 20% coupon code entered into the shopping cart netted a 20% price reduction. 
Price:
$699.99 
Quantity:
1 

Subtotal 
$699.99 
D
Discount  
coupon code below(16020081) 
-$140.00 


Final price $559.99

I have a water cooled 22 hp. Kawasaki in my 1996 Woods Zero Turning radius mower that is still running and starting fine but runs warm. The HF motor might be an option. I will run the Woods until the motor grenades. A replacement Kawasaki motor is $1700.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I do have a 18hp kohler command here I bought earlier but needs exhaust. I might just go with that. I know nothing about it except came out of cadet tractor. I'm kind of a 'Honda' guy as far as air cooled engines (edger, tiller both Honda powered) but.. they are pricey and hard to find used in horz. I'll do a compression check on the 18 Kohler and go from there.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Geno said:


> I do have a 18hp kohler command here I bought earlier but needs exhaust. I might just go with that. I know nothing about it except came out of cadet tractor. I'm kind of a 'Honda' guy as far as air cooled engines (edger, tiller both Honda powered) but.. they are pricey and hard to find used in horz. I'll do a compression check on the 18 Kohler and go from there.


 Sounds like a plan. Good luck. You can probably find a stock exhaust on ebay for a good price. I base that statement because I found muffler / exhaust on ebay for my Kawasaki that was priced at 1/10 of what a new one costs.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Geno said:


> I'm trying to get a 18-24hp Honda for my mini skid steer and not much luck unless buy new.. and new twin Honda is- well over my budget. I did buy a 18hp Kohler command but the shaft is too big for the special triple groove pulley. Not likely I'll do it- but considering taking the 20 hp Honda off the blower and putting in the Kohler? This means 'all' the work into shrouding (ss), scoop, exhaust,ect would have to be re-done as well as adding a rewind to the Kohler, and paint..- EEK! ok.. I just talked myself out of it! anybody got a used big Honda?


 put the Honda on the skid steer. put an OEM vintage engine back on the blower !! then you can fly those American flags on the chute with pride...


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*ok..*

GWB- what took you so long? I thought you'd be gittin on this sooner. I know what you mean.. USA Flags with foreign engine just don't go together. But,.. maybe someday- for now leaving alone. Maybe cheaper to take the flags off, but then It won't look..well..as pimped. I do appreciate your opinion you know, Way the snow has been around here this year I should just put a ariens brush up front instead of the blower.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> put the Honda on the skid steer. put an OEM vintage engine back on the blower !! then you can fly those American flags on the chute with pride...


I would take a Honda engine any day over an old American Flat Head engine. Honda set the design standard for small engines that they definitely aquired from their years of expertise from making motorcycle engines when they designed their OHV Honda GX 240cc back in 1986. It was light years ahead of what Briggs and Tecumseh were making at the time and Honda definitely set the design standard for the modern OHV and OHC engines that we use today. Just look at the new small engines and how they were influenced by Honda’s design.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Good news- after buying a 'dead' 18hp Kohler ( dead meaning ran out of oil and broke rod) unknown to me (or him supposedly).. but he is working with me on returning it. I since bought a 18hp Honda that a guy bought used but never uncrated it. took a chance on it as it was bought as a 'runner' off e-bay- they can help if not as advertised. Anyway, It runs great! smoked for awhile but being tipped and possibly fogged- it is understandable. Cleared up in 3-4 minutes. It not only has starter but it also has the rewind on it too like my snow blower. (rare option to have both) I paid over $100 to get that rewind stuff for my blower to adapt it- so now I got a spare as I doubt skidder has room for it. I'm happy so say the 20hp on blower is there for life of blower and won't be removed.. by me anyway


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Geno said:


> GWB- what took you so long? I thought you'd be gittin on this sooner. I know what you mean.. USA Flags with foreign engine just don't go together. But,.. maybe someday- for now leaving alone. Maybe cheaper to take the flags off, but then It won't look..well..as pimped. I do appreciate your opinion you know, Way the snow has been around here this year I should just put a ariens brush up front instead of the blower.


Geno, it was your American ingenuity and craftsmanship that built that awesome machine. Fly the flags with HONOR.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good to know the Ariens won't be used as a donor


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Geno said:


> I since bought a 18hp Honda that a guy bought used but never uncrated it.


Excellent. Now just two things:

1. PM me the engine serial number and I'll get you any details I can on the engine. I'll try and get you some Honda goodies in the mail. 

2. Promise me you won't paint it orange


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That 18hp Honda would sure be a great upgrade. How about "Stanley" bumble bee colors ??


----------

